# by the millions



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how can I express the idea of ‘by the millions?’

The sentence I wish to translate: “The Chinese are becoming Christians by the millions.”

For semantic background please see this site:
http://www.crosswalk.com/blogs/dr-ray-pritchard/a-chinese-dissidents-faith-1401719.html

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## dawar

Maybe it is too early in the morning but i can't find a proper idiom for that...
We can say this, even if I'm not really proud of my try :

Çinlilerin milyonlarcası hıristiyan oluyor.

I hope somebody else will propose better solution.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Milyonlarca Çinli Hristiyan oluyor.


----------



## macrotis

I don't think we have an equivalent to give that nuance. I could suggest "milyonlarla Çinli Hristiyan oluyor," or "Çinliler milyon milyon Hirstiyan oluyor," but these are not common and well-sounding.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, superb help.


----------



## eric cartmant

Had the sentence been “The Chinese are becoming Christians* en masses*.”, we could have translated it in a different way:
--Çinliler *kitleler halinde* Hıristiyan oluyor.
Kitleler halinde <= in the situation of masses 
But millions is a number, so it just doesn't sound right to say:
--Çinliler *milyonlar halinde* Hıristiyan oluyor.


----------



## seitt

Ah, thank you very much indeed - a most enlightening elucidation.


----------

